# maxlength



## Pherseus (11. Februar 2005)

Hi. Wenn ich in einem Input-Feld maxlength angebe, reicht das um die lange zu bestimmen oder kann dies umgangen werden und ich sollte das ganze lieber noch mit PHP zusätzlich überprüfen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Februar 2005)

Soviel ich weiss, kann das nicht umgangen werden. Aber es gibt vermutlich Browser, die dieses Attribut nicht unterstützen. Kann also bestimmt nicht schaden, wenn du's nochmal überprüfst.


----------



## sam (11. Februar 2005)

Mit der WebDeveloper-Erweiterung für den Firefox/Mozilla kann man das umgehen...würde das auf jeden Fall mit Hilfe von PHP mit [phpf]strlen[/phpf] überprüfen.

  Und wie SilentWarrior schon gesagt hat, gibt es sicher irgendwelche Browser, die das Attribut ignorieren könnten.

    mfg
    sam


----------

